# Lynnhaven Bay fishing -- need advice



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

I have a 12-foot V-Hull Jon Boat and was considering fishing the inner bay. I was thinking about putting in at the Lesner Bridge boat ramp (not sure if that's a good idea with all the traffic since my boat isn't on a trailer...it fits in the back of my truck bed.)

I don't know where I would go once I launched. I thought near the weeds and such would be a good first start. I want to catch dinner (flounder and trout), and enjoy a good time with my two younger boys.

1. Would I be ok in the bay with my boys with this boat?

2. If so, where should I go when I launch from the boat ramp to catch trout and flounder?

3. Should I cast or drift? I figured casting for trout using a 4-inch green grub on a red head lead jig, and using a flounder rig (three way swivel with clasp for the weight, 2-3 foot leader, 2 ounces of weight and a 2/0 Kahle hook.) Was going to use gudgeons and or squid strips.

I would really appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Do you have a motor for this boat or are you going to use oars? There is a place at the crab creek boat launch for canoe/kayak to launch. Just have to pay for parking. otherwise you have to pay for boat launch.
Try Owls Creek public boat ramp. flounder and trout are caught all though the area.
On a calm day you could try Willowby bay boat ramp.


----------

